# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  حتى لا نخسر رمضان لهذا العام

## طوق الياسمين

*بالأمس القريب ذرفت عيون الصالحين دموع الحزن على فراق رمضان وهاهي اليوم تستقبله بدموع الفرح
نسأل الله عز وجل أن نكون من أهل رمضان و ممن امتن الله عليهم بقيامه وصيامه وأن يوفقنا للخير والصلاح والفلاح فيه .
كل هذا الشوق وكل هذا الحنين ومع ذلك فهناك من يخسر رمضان ويخسر فضله وأجره والعياذ بالله،
وربما لم يشعر ذلك الخاسر بلذة الصيام والقيام ولا يعرف من رمضان إلا الجوع والعطش
فأي حرمان بعد هذا الحرمان نعوذ بالله من الخسران.

لماذا إذاً نخسر رمضان ؟؟
سؤال يحتاج إلى إجابة. أليس الله يقول ( فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) 
فحرام أن يمن الله علينا بهذا الفضل وهو إدراك رمضان فنكفر هذه النعمة بالإسراف والتبذير في لياليه.
وأسباب خسارته كبيرة فمنها ما يخص الرجال ومنها ما يخص النساء وربما اشتركا في بعض الأسباب.. 
وهنا وقفة مع بعض الأرباح في رمضان يبشرك بها الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:
{ من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه} { من قام رمضان إيماناً و احتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه} 
{ من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه}،، 
استغفار الملائكة للصائمين حتى يفطر،، شهر العتق من النيران،، رمضان إلى رمضان مكفر لما بينهم.
فلماذا يخسر البعض كل هذه الأرباح. وما هي أسباب خسارتنا لرمضان؟؟ 

أولاً أسباب خاصة بالنساء:

1ـ الغفلة عن النية وعدم احتساب الأجر وأنكِ تركت الطعام والشراب وابتعدت عن الشهوات لله وحده ( إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به) كما في حديث أبي هريرة وهو متفق عليه.
2-إهمال الصلوات الخمس وتأخيرها عن وقتها وأدائها بكسل وخمول.
3-السهر فهو من أعظم أسباب خسارة رمضان فأكثر النساء يسهرن مع الأخوات على أحاديث القيل والقال وربما حتى وقت السحر خمس ساعات أو أكثر على شيء غير مفيد.
4-كثرة الخمول والنوم والكسل ولو نامت الليل لساعات لجلست بعد الفجر في مصلاها تذكر الله ولأصبحت نهارها طيبة النفس نشيطة.
5-ضياع الوقت في التفنن في المأكولات والمرأة مشكورة مأجورة لقيامها على الصائمين ولكن يمكنها اختصار الوقت في مطبخها.
6-سماع الغناء فالأذن تصوم أيضاً وكيف تتلذذ بسماع القرآن وهي تسمع قرآن الشيطان ومنبت النفاق ورقية الزنا.
7-مشاهدة التلفاز و المسلسلات وسهر ليالي رمضان عليها.
8-قرآءة المجلات والروايات والجرائد وما شابهها وكان السلف يتركون طلب الحديث والعلم في رمضان.
9-التسويف وقد قطع هذا المرض أعمارنا في أفضل الشهور حتى ليلة القدر لم تسلم من التسويف.. فمثلاً تريد المرأة أن تقرأ القرآن بعد الفجر لكنها متعبة من السهر وبعد الظهر ولكنها مرهقة وبعد العصر ولكنها مشغولة في المطبخ وربما في الليل ولكنها مع القريبات و الجلسات ملتزمة..
10-الخروج للأسواق وفيه فتن عظيمة وقد تضيع فيه الحسنات التي جمعتها المرأة في رمضان.
11-التبرج والسفور فالعباءة ناعمة مزركشة و النقاب واسع والعين كحيلتان والروائح زكية فما رأيك في قبول صومها؟.
12-الهاتف" إذ تقضي بعض الأخوات أوقات طويلة في استخدامها للهاتف في أحاديث تافهة.
13-الغيبة والقيل والقال فاحذري اللسان لا يفسد صيامك أخية.. فهل صامت من أكلت لحوم الناس وأعراضهم؟؟ 
14- إهمال العمل الوظيفي بحجة التعب.
15-إهمال تربية الأولاد فالليل سهر ولعب والنهار نوم وضياع للصلاة.
16 -سوء خلق بعض الأخوات فتراها سريعة الغضب والسب والشتم فضيعت صيامه وحرمت أجره.
17 -الطمع والجشع وعدم الإنفاق في رمضان وللصدقة في رمضان خصائص منها شرف الزمان،، إعانة الصائمين على طاعاتهم ،، الجمع بين الصيام والصدقة موجبة للجنة.
18- صلاة التراويح فلا تعجبين أن تكون صلاة التراويح سبباً في خسارة رمضان ألخصها في أسباب:
• خروج بعض النساء وهن متبرجات.
• خروجهن وهن متعطرات.
• الخلوة بالسائق الأجنبي الذي جاء بها إلى المسجد.
• اصطحابها الرضع والأطفال مما يشوه على المصلين.
• الجلوس بين الركعات للتحدث في أمور الدنيا حتى إذا قرب الركوع قامت فركعت.
• صفوف النساء وعدم إتمامها والتراص فيها.
• اختلاط الرجال بالنساء عند الخروج. 
19-الحيض والنفاس ولاشك المرأة تؤجر عليها فلا تغفلي عن ذكر الله والصدقة والقيام على الصائمين وخدمتهم.
20-الإعجاب بالنفس وأنها أفضل من غيرها وأحسن.






ثانيا الأسباب الخاصة بالرجل:

1-عدم أداء الصلاة مع الجماعة والتساهل فيها.{رب صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع والعطش}.
2-الرياضة فإذا كان لابد فلتكن الرياضة ساعة أو 2 ثم تنظم مسابقة في تلاوة القران وحفظه .
3-الاستراحات والجلسات والملاحق أصبحت للأسف من أسباب خسارة رمضان.
4-التسكع في الشوارع والأسواق وإيذاء الناس والجلوس على الأرصفة.
5-المعاكسات سواءً في الأسواق أو الهواتف .
6-جلساء السوء وأصحاب الهمم الدنيئة. 
7-الدخان والشيشة وهي من الأشياء المحرمة التي استمرأها الناس.
8-أكل الحرام ومنه الربا والغش والسرقة .
9-التزييف والخداع والنجش والحلف الكاذب.
10-الانسياق واللهثان وراء التجارة وكسب المال إلى حد التفريط في الواجبات.
11-الإهمال في العمل الوظيفي والتأخر عنه والخروج قبل وقته.
12-التهاون ببعض الذنوب والتعود عليها كحلق اللحية وإسبال الثوب وهو المسكين لايعدها ذنباً وهي محسوبة عليه.
13-آفات اللسان كالسباب والشتائم والغيبة وبذاءة اللسان والكذب {ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد}.
14-التساهل وعدم الجدية ويتضح هذا في كثرة الضحك والتعليق وربما السخرية والاستهزاء. 
15-الظلم فمهما كان لك أعمال صالحة ومهما حرمت في رمضان فمادمت ظالماً أخذت منك هذه الحسنات على قدر مظلمتك. 
16-التفريط في النوافل عامة{صدقات- قراءة قران- العمرة- السواك- وركعتي الضحى- وقيام الليل والتراويح- وتفطير صائم }
17-الغفلة عن الغنيمة الباردة {الذكر- الدعاء- الاستغفار} فقد حُرم منه كثير من المسلمين.
18-التقصير في حق الوالدين والزوجة والأولاد وعدم القيام بحقهم ومن أهم الأسباب التي يخسر بها المسلم رمضان.
19-الجهل أو التجاهل بفضائل رمضان وعظمته.
20-الغفلة عن الموت ونسيانه.




بعد معرفة أسباب خسارة رمضان لعلكم تتساءلون ما هو العلاج؟
فأقول انظروا إلى كل سبب من الأسباب السابقة ولتحاول الابتعاد عنه وإذا أردنا أن نعلم عظيم خسارتنا لرمضان فلنجب على هذه الأسلة بصراحة تامة :

• هل تقرأ القرآن بكثرة وهل تختمه بكثرة على الأقل مرة واحدة ؟.
• هل تحرص على أداء الصلوات في وقتها بطمأنينة وخشوع ومع جماعة المسلمين؟.
•هل تحافظ على السنن الرواتب القبلية والبعدية؟.
•هل تستحضرين النية في إعدادك للطعام لأهلك وتحتسبين الأجر على الله؟.
•هل تصدقت وأطعمتي الطعام؟ فإذا قلتِ نعم، فبكم؟ وهل يقارب ما يصرف على الزينة؟.
•هل تحرص على أداء صلاة التراويح بآدابها، وأنت هل تحرصين على صلاة التراويح في المسجد أو البيت؟.
•كم ساعة تنامون في رمضان؟.
•كم شريط نافع سمعته في رمضان؟.
•كم ساعة تسهر وتسهرين وعلى أي شيء؟.
•كم عدد تلك الدقائق التي نقضيها في التسبيح والتهليل والتحميد؟.
•هل وقفنا في مكان خالٍ وفي ظلمة ليل ورفعنا أكف الضراعة بالدعاء؟.
•هل تستغلين الحلقات بالمناصحة والتفقه والدعوة إلى الله؟.
•هل تجتهدين في طاعة زوجك ورعاية أولادك خلال هذا الشهر؟.
•هل طهرنا بيوتنا من المنكرات وهل طهرنا أموالنا من الربا والحرام؟.

فأصدق مع نفسك مادام في العمر فسحة قبل أن تندم حين لا ينفع الندم.


عليك بما يـفـيدك في المعادِ وما تــنجو به يـــــوم التنادِ
فمالـكَ ليس ينفع فيك واعظ ولا زجـر كأنك من جـــمادِ
ستندم إن رحلــتَ بغير زادٍ وتشقى إذ يناديك المنــادي
فلا تفرح بمالِ تقــتــنــــــيه فإنك في معــــكوس المرادِ
وتب بما جنــيت وأنت حـي وكن متنبه من ذا الرقــــادِ
يسرك أن تكون رفيق قــومِِ لهم زاد وأنـــــت بغير زاد

هذه أربعون سبباً لخسارة رمضان جمعته تنبيهاً للغافل وإعانة للذاكر وتعليماً للجاهل 
واحذر هذه الأسباب فكن من الفائزين في رمضان جعلنا الله وإياك من الفائزين في رمضان وجنبناالخسران.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

قّيم جداً هالموضوع فعلاً .. كم وكم وكم ضيّعنا من الأجور في رمضان لجلهنا بآدابه ..
الله يجزيكِ عنا خير الجزاء "طوق الياسمين" ويتقبّل منك ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورت الموضوع هدوء  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يبارك بعمرك يا طوق 

رائع بحق هالموضوع وربي يجزيك الخير وفعلا في سلوكيات  ممكن نتصرفها وما نعرف انها ممكن تخسرنا الصيام 

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سلمت عيونك ما رأت من موضوعي  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

في ميزان حسناتك ..طوق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يسعدك صديقة فرحانة اني شفتك هون يا عمري  :Smile: 
اشتقنالك  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تشتاقلك العافيه طوق .. امتحانات ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله الامتحانات بتهد الحيل الله يوفقك يا عمري  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسلمك ويوفقك ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## حبيبة نايف

وكنت لسة حامل أول مرة بجنان واحكي والله لوطلع اللي فبطني متلك لأرمي للكلاب



*يا اختي و احنا هون مو كل النساء بنروح عالمسجد لأنه هم بيحكوا انه صلاة المرأة محببة انها تكون ببيتها يعني كل واحد شايف حاله هو الصح بغض النظر مين الصح 
المهم هاد مو موضوع نقاشي المهم انك تنتقي الفاظك منيح يعني هالكلام اللي فوق مو منطق لو سمحتي احنا بالقسم الإسلامي لازم تعطي صورة حلوة عن الإسلام شكرا الك
*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

أنا مو عارفة ليش بتحذفي مشاركاتي يالوسادة
إذا إنت حاسة إنو في كلمة غير لائقة بالمشاركة أنا معطيتك الصلاحية إنك تحذفيها 
لكن ماإلك الصلاحية إنك تحذفي كل المشاركة عشان كلمة
يعني الموضوع الأول اللي بقسم الفن قلت مومشكلة يمكن عشانه مو بمكانه مع إنه النصيحة مالها مكان محدد
بس ممكن أفهم ليش مشاركتي بموضوع طوق انحذفت؟ مابكفي الكلمة غير اللائقة حسب كلامك حذفتيها وما حكينا شي عادي إنت أدرى
وليش قلبتي الموضوع علي بيطلعو للمسجد أساسا أنا بعرف إنه بالأردن مابروحوا  النساء للمسجد وأناحبيبتي عشت 21 سنه بالأردن يعني عارفة إنه بطلعو للمسجد  ولا لأ
بس الوضع مختلف تماما بالكويت مافي أي مرأة بضل فبيتها حتى صلاة الجمعة
بس أنا كان كلامي عن اللي بتطلع متبرجة  كان بالأردن ولابالكويت
فإنت ياعمري مسحتي الكلمة الي ماعجبتك من المشاركة لو سمحتي بدي مشاركتي ترجع لموضوع طوق وأنا متأكدة إنه مافيها أي  شي مخالف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اختي الكريمة "حبيبة نايف" مساء الخير .. انا مطلع على الموضوع وكنت اتابع كل المشاركات اللي انضافت ، على ما اظن انو الموضوع انتهى بينك وبين هديل عند ردها الأخير المُضاف في نفس مشاركتك ، واللي هي مشاركة رقم 12 ، ومعلش لا انتي غلطتي ولا هديل غلطت ولو غلطتوا بتكونوا متعادلين ، ما بدي تزعلوا من بعض وانسوا الخلاف اللي صار ، احنا هون اخوان واخوات وما بدي نتخلف على موضوع بتختلف فيه وجهات النظر.*

*طيب بالنسبة لموضوع ذهاب النساء الى المساجد انا بخالفك الرأي يا حبيبة نايف لإنو النساء بالاردن بتروح على المساجد بمئات الآلاف يومياً ، المسجد اللي انا بصلي فيه التراويح وهو مسجد في الحصن بتصلي فيه يوميا اكر من 300 امرأة علماً انو عدد الرجال اللي بصلوا بالطابق اللي فوق ما بوصلوا الـ 300 واحنا بحي اغلب سكانه مسيحيين!! يعني المسألة نسبية وما فينا نطلق الحكم بهالشكل هاد ..*

*على كل حال ما بدنا سوء فهم وخلينا اخوات ومناح مع بعضنا واحنا بشهر الرحمة والتسامح*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

أخي أنا موضوعي مش عن اللي بروحو مساجد ومابروحو وذكرت هالشي أنا حكيت عالمرأة الي بتطلع متبرجة يعني المرأة لو طلعت بضوابط شرعية مافي حد بمنعها بأي مكان موبس بالأردن أو غيرها
بس أنا زعلت ليش إحنا منشارك وأنا متأكدة مافي غلط بالمشاركة وبتقوم أخت الوسادة بتحذفها كلها ؟ مو حذفت الكلمة غير اللائقة؟
شو هاد مرة تانية ياريت لو كل مشرف حذف مشاركة لأي عضو لازم يكون عنده كوبي منها عشان المدير يشوفها ويحكم عليها
والإشراف مو معناته إنه في بيني وبين أي عضو تتش أروح أحذف مشاركته

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حقك على راسي يختي لا تزعلي ولا تعصبي ، وهديل بالمنتدى مش مجرد مشرفة ، انما هي عضو فاعل وفاعل جداً وادارية ناجحة لا بد انو في الها وجهة نظر بالموضوع ، انا ما بدي اوقف مع حدا ضد حدا انا معك وبقول من حقك ما تنحذف مشاركتك ، احنا بدنا عنب ولا نتقاتل الناطور؟ خلص انتي ارجع ونزلي وجهة النظر الل بتعجبك اظن انو الموضوع ابسط من هيك ، وبدي ما تطلعي من هاي الصفحة قبل ليكون قلبك صافي تجاه هديل وكل اعضاء المنتدى ، انتي كبيرة وواعية وملتزمة وبتعرفي الصحيح وبدي أمون عليكِ .. لو سمحتي .. ماشي؟*

----------


## الوسادة

*اول شي ما بدنا نقلب موضوع البنت لخلاف 

و عشان ننهي الموضوع يا اختي يا حبيبتي 

انا ما قلبت الموضوع عالمساجد انا اخدت مثال انتي بتفكري عندك صح و في اهل دين تانيين مو كلهم و الله مو كلهم يا عمري حطي تحتها خطين بخالفوا رأيط كا علينا من هالموضوع 

و انا يا بيبتي يا روحي يا عمري ما حذفت مشاركتك الخلل اللي صار اني كنت بدي اقتبس بس من ذكائي عملت اقتباسس للجملة بس من خلال التعديل مو من خلال مشاركة جديدة و ما كان قصدي احذفه لأمه ما عمري حذفت مشاركة حدا الا ازا فيها ارقام هواتف او ايميلات او مو بمكانها المناسب 

و بالنسبة لمشاركتك الأولى حقك عراسي ( بالمناسبة انا لما احكي حقك عراسي مو لأنك متل ما حكيتي انه انت بتحاسبيني بعرف انه ما حد بحاسب التاني غير الله و حقك عراسي هادي كلمة عادية ما بتنزل من مقامي ) 



مشاركتك الأولى 

]الله يجزيكي الخير ياطوق الياسمين
والله مؤسف فعلا اللي منشوفه برمضان
أنا معظم الأيام بروح صلاة التراويح مع زوجي أقسم بالله بموت قهر من النسوان اللي بتكون متعطرة 
واللي عباتها كنها فستان سهرة واللي حواجبها متل الخط بالورقة ومتمكيجة وغير اللي برن تلفونها غنية بالصلاة طيب ليش.
يعني ماكافيكي 11شهر بالسنة لتعملي الي بدك اياه ولحقتي عرمضان والتراويح والله غير إزعاج الزغار والله إني مرة كنت واقفة أنا وحماتي منصلي بالمسجد وفي زغير عمره يمكن 2سنتين بسم الله تقولي جني نتف كل المصاحف وكل شوي حامل شنتتي وبدو يعطيني ياها وأنا بصلي وأخرتها وقع حماتي وهي كبيرة بالسن وتعبانة يما كنت حموته وأموت أمه وكنت لسة حامل أول مرة بجنان واحكي والله لوطلع اللي فبطني متلك لأرمي للكلاب
والله أنا لما أروح المسجد طبعا ماباخد ولادي بنيمهم بالبيت وبستودعهم بحفظ الله والله بتكون الدنياعتمه والخمار كامل بكون على عيوني ومرات نايف بزعل مني إذا عباية الراس شوي بترفع وبتبين رجولي مع إني لابسة جرابات بس لازم تكون تجر عالأرض بحكيلي مالازم تخلي طلعة العبادة تطلع كلها سيئات عراسك وغير حواجبي والله ثم والله الي 4 سنين إيدي ماانمدت عليهم مع إني كنت مجنونة نمص وترسيم الله يهديني ويصلحني وجميع بنات المسلمين*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جزاكي الله خيرا صديقتي عشتي وعاش قلمك مبدع متألق

----------


## طوق الياسمين

في طوشة هون يلا حصل خير واتوقع انه بتصير مع اغلب المشرفين انا مرات بخربط بدل ما اقتبس بعدل والله الكلمات جنب بعض واحنا صايمين كيف بدنا نشوف ونركز

هديل بتجنن يا حبيبة نايف وما في منها وهيوها نزلت مشاركتك ان شاء الله تكوني راضيه اهلا فيكم بالموضوع حبايبي  :Smile:

----------

